# V315 Error



## bigtreble (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone else having issues loading apps and getting V315 error? Tech support said it's a documented issue affecting all Roamios. No ETA for a fix. It's been 7 days for me. 

FYI This is on a freshly set up refurb Roamio provided by Tivo to fix another issue I was having.


----------



## rie28 (May 14, 2017)

bigtreble said:


> Anyone else having issues loading apps and getting V315 error? Tech support said it's a documented issue affecting all Roamios. No ETA for a fix. It's been 7 days for me.
> 
> FYI This is on a freshly set up refurb Roamio provided by Tivo to fix another issue I was having.


V315 is only a temporary error. Try connecting to the TiVo Service twice > Manually reboot the device > Connect to TiVo service again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bigtreble said:


> Anyone else having issues loading apps and getting V315 error? Tech support said it's a documented issue affecting all Roamios. No ETA for a fix. It's been 7 days for me.
> FYI This is on a freshly set up refurb Roamio provided by Tivo to fix another issue I was having.


I just searched the entire TCF and you are the only member to post V315.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> I just searched the entire TCF and you are the only member to post V315.


is this part of the bsc/activation issue reported in other threads? i thought i remembered one other poster with a similar, strange v-code error...


----------



## bigtreble (Jun 22, 2018)

rie28 said:


> V315 is only a temporary error. Try connecting to the TiVo Service twice > Manually reboot the device > Connect to TiVo service again.


This did not work for me. Tried the sequence 3 times. Hard reboot. Soft reboot. Reset to default with guided setup.
The first call rep said v315 is an issue with select Roamios and they're working on a fix. The 2nd REP said it was on all Roamios and they will send me an email when resolved. They offered to send me another replacement Roamio but assured me it would not resolve the error. I feel like a sucker for paying a $200 transfer fee to receive a broken refurb. I've been without service for two months now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bigtreble said:


> I've been without service for two months now.


You deserve a gold star for patience. Any chance you can take it to someone with a different ISP and try again. V-type errors are very uncommon. There have been V111 and V112, all network related.


----------



## bigtreble (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks I have not tried another ISP with this box. That didn't work last time I tried with my old box, and honestly kind of a pain for the other person to disconnect their setup to try mine. And a pain for me too considering my wires are routed behind a wall. Maybe I'll try it again in a few weeks when they are available. It shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bigtreble said:


> Thanks I have not tried another ISP with this box. That didn't work last time I tried with my old box, and honestly kind of a pain for the other person to disconnect their setup to try mine. And a pain for me too considering my wires are routed behind a wall. Maybe I'll try it again in a few weeks when they are available. It shouldn't be this hard.


All you need is a HDMI cable and a CAT-5 cable. Bring your own. The cable coax isn't needed to run setup.

This is interesting: Tivo Customer Support Community [that's not TCF]


----------



## bigtreble (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes I understand. It is a big inconvenience to go to someone else's house with a ladder to reach their TV inputs. It makes non tech saavy people nervous to tinker with their setup


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bigtreble said:


> Yes I understand. It is a big inconvenience to go to someone else's house with a ladder to reach their TV inputs. It makes non tech saavy people nervous to tinker with their setup


Too bad you don't live near me. I can walk into my house and connect to a TV & internet within 10 feet of the door. Even my cable modem has two RJ-45 output jacks. I play with my toys a lot.


----------



## bigtreble (Jun 22, 2018)

I wish. Way too much effort to be able to watch broadcast TV lol.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bigtreble said:


> I wish. Way too much effort to be able to watch broadcast TV lol.


Like my signature says: cable only. I get zero OTA.


----------



## idontknowhowtotype (Mar 11, 2018)

I have 


bigtreble said:


> Anyone else having issues loading apps and getting V315 error? Tech support said it's a documented issue affecting all Roamios. No ETA for a fix. It's been 7 days for me.
> 
> FYI This is on a freshly set up refurb Roamio provided by Tivo to fix another issue I was having.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a Tivo Bolt and I started getting this error last night when trying to open VUDU app. I have rebooted the system multiple times and tried forcing a connection. Nothing. After a couple of hours it was working fine and now this morning it's doing the same thing. Tivo sucks. I think it's time to invest in another provider of DVR's.


----------

